# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  مدونة الجمارك والضرائب غير المباشرة

## هيثم الفقى

*الجزء الأول : مبـادئ عامة*

*الباب الأول : مقتضيات عامة (الفصلان 1 و1 المكرر)*

*الباب الثاني : تعرفة الرسوم الجمركية*

*القسم الأول : التعريف (الفصول 2 إلى 4)*

*القسم الثاني : تعديل التعرفة في حالة الاستعجال (الفصل 5)*

*الباب الثالث : شروط خاصة لتطبيق القانون الجمركي*

*القسم الأول : المقتضيات الجمركية التي تتضمنها الاتفاقات والأوفاق والاتفاقيات والمعاهدات (الفصل 7)*

*القسم الثاني : المكوس الإضافية (الفصلان 8 و9)*

*القسم الثالث : بند انتقالي (الفصل 13)*

*الباب الرابع : شروط تطبيق تعرفة الجمارك* 

*القسم الأول : مقتضيات عامة (الفصل 14)*

*القسم الثاني : عناصر الجودة لأساس الضريبة (الفصول 15 إلى 19)*

*القسم الثالث : عناصر كمية لأساس الضريبة (الفصول 20 إلى 22)*

*االقسم الرابع : اللجان الإستشارية في الجمرك (الفصول 22 المكرر إلى 22 المكرر ثلاث مرات)*

*الباب الخامس : الحظر (الفصل 23)*

*الجزء الثاني : عمل الإدارة*

*الباب الأول : ميدان عمل الإدارة (الفصول 24 إلى 26)*

*الباب الثاني : مكاتب ومراكز الجمرك (الفصول 27 إلى 31)*

*الباب الثالث : حصانة وحماية وواجبات أعوان الإدارة (الفصول 32 إلى 36)*

*الباب الرابع : سلطات أعوان الإدارة*

*القسـم الأول : حق معاينة البضائع ووسائل النقل وتفتيش الأشخاص (الفصول 38 إلى 40 المكرر)* 

*القسم الثاني : تفتيش ومعاينة المساكن والمحلات المعدة للاستعمال المهني (الفصل 41)* 

*القسم الثالث : حق الإدارة الخاص في الحصول على وثائق (الفصل42)* 

*القسم الرابع : المراقبة الجمركية للإرساليات بواسطة البريد (الفصلان 43 و44)* 

*القسم الخامس : مراقبة هوية الأشخاص (الفصلان 45 و45 المكرر)* 

*الباب الخامس : تزويد الأغيار بالمعلومات وآجال حفظ الوثائق من طرف الإدارة (الفصلان 45 المكرر مرتين و45 المكرر ثلاث مرات)*

*الجزء الثالث : سوق البضائع الى الجمرك*

*الباب الأول : الاستيراد*

*القسم الأول : النقل عن طريق البحر (الفصول 46 إلى 52)* 

*القسم الثاني : النقل عن طريق البر (الفصلان 53 و54)* 

*القسم الثالث : النقل عن طريق الجو (الفصول 55 إلى 59)* 

*القسم الرابع : وجوب تقديم البضائع المدلى في شأنها بتصريح موجز (الفصل 59 المكرر)* 

*القسم الخامس : تصحيح التصاريح الموجزة (الفصل 59 المكرر مرتين)* 

*الباب الثاني : التصدير (الفصل 60)* 

*الباب الثالث : مخازن و ساحات الاستخلاص الجمركي (الفصول 61 إلى 63)* 

*الجزء الرابع : عمليات الاستخلاص الجمركي*

*الباب الأول : التصريح المفصل*

*القسم الأول : الصبغة الإجبارية للتصريح المفصل (الفصلان 65 و66)* 

*القسم الثاني : الأشخاص المِؤهلون لتقديم تصريح مفصل بالبضائع - المعشر في الجمرك (الفصول 67 إلى 73)* 

*القسم الثالث : شكل التصريحات المفصلة والمعلومات المضمنة فيها و تسجيلها (الفصول 74 إلى 79)* 

*الباب الثاني : مراقبة الوثائق و فحص البضائع*

*القسم الأول : التعاريف – فحص البضائع- (الفصول 79 المكرر إلى 85)* 

*القسم الثاني : تطبيق نتائج الفحص (الفصل 86)* 

*القسم الثالث : المراقبة البعدية (الفصل 86 المكرر)* 

*الثالث : الالتزام بالأداء والتضامن وتصفية الرسوم والمكوس*

*القسم الأول : الإلزام بالأداء والتضامن (الفصلان 87 و88)* 

*القسم الثاني : تصفية الرسوم والمكوس (الفصول 89 إلى 91)* 

*الباب الرابع : تسديد وضمان الرسوم والمكوس*

*القسم الأول : قواعد عامة (الفصل 92)* 

*القسم الثاني : أداء الرسوم والمكوس (الفصول 93 إلى 95)* 

*القسم الثالث : ضمان أداء الرسوم والمكوس (الفصول 96 إلى 99)* 

*القسم الرابع : التقادم (الفصول 99 المكرر إلى 99 المكرر خمس مرات)* 

*الباب الخامس : حيازة البضائع*

*القسم الأول : قواعد عامة (الفصل 100)* 

*القسم الثاني : تسهيلات لحيازة البضائع (الفصل 101)* 

*الباب السادس : (الفصل 102) (ملغى)*

*الباب السابع : بقاء البضائع في أماكن الإدارة : (الفصول 103 إلى 105)*

*الباب الثامن : البضائع بما فيها رؤوس الأموال المعتبرة متروكة لدى الجمرك*

*القسم الأول : التعريف (الفصل 106)* 

*القسم الثاني : مآل هذه البضائع ورؤوس الأموال (الفصول 107 إلى 110)* 

*الباب التاسع : شحن البضائع المصرح بها للتصدير وسوقها للخارج (الفصول 111 إلى 113)*

*الجزء الخامس : الأنظمة الاقتصادية الخاصة بالجمارك*

*لباب الأول : مقتضيات عامة تتعلق بالأنظمة الاقتصادية الخاصة بالجمرك (الفصول 114 إلى 118)*

*الباب الثاني : مستودعات الجمرك أو مستودعات الادخار*

*القسم الأول : مقتضيات عامة (الفصول119 إلى 121)* 

*القسم الثاني : البضائع المستثناة والبضائع المقبولة في مستودعات الإدخار (الفصلان 122 إلى 123)* 

*القسم الثالث : مفعول الإيداع لأجل الادخار (الفصل 124)* 

*القسم الرابع : استعمال مستودع الإدخار (الفصلان 125 و126)* 

*القسم الخامس : بقاء البضائع في مستودع الإدخار (الفصل 127)* 

*القسم السادس : مقتضيات مشتركة تتعلق بجميع مستودعات الإدخار (الفصول 128 إلى 133)* 

*القسم السابع : البضائع الباقية في مستودع الإدخار بعد انصرام الأجال (الفصل 134)* 

*الباب الثاني المكرر : المستودع الصناعي الحر (الفصول 134 المكرر إلى 134 المكرر ثلاث مرات)*

*الباب الثالث : القبول المؤقت لتحسين الصنع الفعال (الفصول 135 الى 144)*

*الباب الرابع : القبول المؤقت*

*القسم الأول : مقتضيات عامة (الفصل 145)* 

*القسم الثاني : الأشياء التي يحملها المسافرون الذين لم محل إقامة اعتيادي بالخارج (الفصل 146)* 

*القسم الثالث : الأعتدة والمنتجات المختلفة (الفصول 147 الى 151 المكرر)* 

*الباب الخامس : التصدير المؤقت لأجل تحسين الصنع السلبي (الفصل 152)*

*الباب السادس : التصدير المؤقت (الفصلان 153 و154)*

*الباب السابع : العبـور (الفصول 155 الى 158)*

*الباب الثامن : نظام الإسترداد )الدراوباك) (الفصول 159 الى 163)*

*الباب التاسع : التحويل تحت مراقبة الجمرك (الفصول 163 المكرر إلى 163 المكرر تسع مرات)*

*الجزء السادس : الأنظمة الخاصة*

*الباب الأول : الاستيراد مع الإعفاء (الفصل 164)*

*الباب الثاني : الملاحة البحرية أو الجوية – التموين (الفصل 165)*

*الباب الثالث : المسافنة (الفصل 166)*

*الباب الرابع : النقل البحري الداخلي (الفصل 166 المكرر)*

*الجزء السادس المكرر : مراقبة أنظمة الإعفاء من الرسوم والضرائب حين الاستيراد أو وقف استيفائها (الفصل 166 المكرر مرتين)*

*الجزء السابع : حركة البضائع وحيازتها داخل التراب الجمركي*

*الباب الأول : حركة البضائع وحيازتها داخل المنطقة البحرية لدائرة الجمارك (الفصول 167 الى 169)*

*الباب الثاني : حركة البضائع وحيازتها داخل المنطقة البرية لدائرة الجمارك*

*القسم الأول : مقتضيات عامة (الفصول 170 الى 172)* 

*القسم الثاني : حركة البضائع (الفصول 173 الى 177)* 

*القسم الثالث : مقتضيات خصوصية تتعلق بالماشية (الفصلان 178 و179)* 

*القسم الرابع : إيداع البضائـع (الفصل 180)* 

*الباب الثالث : قواعد تطبق بمجموع التراب الخاضع على بعض البضائع (الفصل 181)*

*الجزء الثامن : الضرائب غير المباشرة - المكوس الداخلية على الاستهلاك الراجعة للإدارة* 

*الباب الأول : مقتضيات عامة (الفصول 182 الى 184)*

*الباب الثاني : المكوس الداخلية على الاستهلاك المطبقة على البضائع والمصوغات من البلاتين أو الذهب أو الفضة المشار إليها في1- من الفصل 182 أعلاه (الفصول 185 الى 194)*

*الجزء الثامن المكرر : إيداع التصاريح وأوراق الطريق والإبراءات المكفولة والوثائق الملحقة بها بطريقة إليكترونية أو معلوماتية (الفصل 203 المكرر)*

*الجزء التاسع : المنازعات*

*الباب الأول : مقتضيات عامة*

*القسم الأول : المخالفة الجمركية (الفصلان 204 و206)* 

*القسم الثاني : العقوبات والتدابير الاحتياطية المتعلقة بالمخالفات الجمركية (الفصول208 إلى 220)* 

*القسم الثالث : الأشخاص المسؤولون جنائيا (الفصول 221 إلى 227)* 

*القسم الرابع : القاصرون والمجانين (الفصل 228)* 

*القسم الخامس : الأشخاص الآخرون المسؤولون مدنيا (الفصلان 229 إلى 229 المكرر)* 

*القسم السادس : التضامن (الفصلان 230 و231)* 

*القسم السابع : مسؤولية الإدارة في حالة الحجز أو الحفظ (الفصل 232)* 

*الباب الثاني : مسطرة المنازعات*

*القسم الأول : إثبات المخالفات (الفصول 233 الى 239 المكرر)* 

*القسم الثاني : حجة إثبات المخالفات (الفصول 240 الى 247)* 

*القسم الثالث : المتابعات أمام المحاكم (الفصول 248 الى 265)* 

*القسم الرابع : التدابير التحفظية والإمتيازات (الفصول 266 الى 270)* 

*القسم الخامس : الإكراه الإداري (الفصل 271)* 

*القسم السادس : سقوط حقوق المتابعة والزجر i- المصالحة (الفصول 273 الى 277)* 

*القسم السابع : بيع البضائع المحجوزة التي صارت ملكا للإدارة (الفصل 278)* 

*الباب الثالث : المقتضيات الزجرية*

*القسم الأول : تصنيف المخالفات الجمركية (الفصول 279 الى 299)* 

*القسم الثاني : مقتضيات مختلفة (الفصول 301 الى 305)* 

*الجزء العاشر : مقتضيات ختامية (الفصل 306)*

----------

